

Ask HN: I want to follow your G+ Account (If you post) - ZephyrP

Yes I know there was a 'Ask HN' about HN user's Google+ accounts, it was super professional - It had a document and everything. Unfortunately a lot of the names in there ended up never posting and in general not really being too interesting to follow or circle or whatever verb it is (No offense!).<p>So now, unfortunately, my feed is filled with David Morin's wedding plans and Ana Ulin's "OH MY GOD, WE CAN NOW HIDE OUR GENDER, G+++++", So if you're still posting to G+, and you think to yourself "Someone else might like to read this", give us your account name. I'll take a look<p>Hell, give us OTHER people who we SHOULD follow's account name. I'll follow them too.<p>But don't forget to hustle yourself. [ https://plus.google.com/105503159085383028265/posts ]
======
mindcrime
Feel free to follow me:
<https://plus.google.com/u/1/114301088526097505896/posts>

I can't promise how much I'll be posting, or that everything I post will be of
interest to the HN community. But if you let me know you're from HN, I'll add
you to my HN circle and to it I'll only share stuff I think other HN'ers would
care about.

------
karlzt
me: <https://plus.google.com/115440827534646207947/posts>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2737152>

